
VVVVVV Source Code Released - 2mol
https://github.com/TerryCavanagh/vvvvvv
======
gus_massa
I can't find a good description of what it is. They should add at least a
minimal description in the readme.md.

The announcement was summited a few minutes earlier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22011358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22011358)

